# An evening with the UNC experts- new chat



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill Center for Functional GI & Motility DisordersChat Room Session 2009 July 7th , 2009 8:00pm - 10:00pm Registration FormClick here to see the Chat Session Flyer! http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/chatsessionform.htmhttp://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/imag...atsession09.pdf


----------

